
Expanding the Cloud: Introducing the AWS Asia Pacific (Mumbai) Region - dastbe
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2016/06/introducing-aws-asia-pacific-mumbai-region.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991489)

